# Birth control for Deer!?



## buckfynn (May 15, 2010)

> Maryland has become the first state to approve the use of Gonacon, a deer birth control product, but the state's director of wildlife said Friday he can't imagine it ever being used in what he termed the open landscape.
> "This is the only immuno-contraceptive for deer that has federal approval," said Paul Peditto, director of the Wildlife and Heritage Service. "It was developed by the U.S. Department of Agriculture and is registered with the Environmental Protection Agency.


http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2011/05/15/md-approves-use-of-deer-birth-control/

I heard this news on the radio today and checked it out later on the internet.

Crazy isn't it?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I've always found a 140gr bullet from my 7mm08 does a wonderful job of helping keep deer population under control. There is also the extra benefit of tasty venison for the table.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

driggy said:


> I've always found a 140gr bullet from my 7mm08 does a wonderful job of helping keep deer population under control. There is also the extra benefit of tasty venison for the table.


Diddo that Driggy.....But I use a 25-06


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Deleted the spam post.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Can't believe it when these ideas come up. Give hunters a chance to thin the herd. If it is a city problem, then let bow hunters thin the herd. I find it hard to believe you couldn't find enough hunters to lower the population to where you need it.

By the way, I like my 270 in these situations.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Appyling birth control drug to a deer.... $1000

Shooting with arrow........$10

Shooting with gun............$2

Heck the cost/fine for illegally shooting one is probably less than the birth control...........

A fool and his money are soon parted..........


----------



## pat5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

What, they couldnt find any volunteers to put condoms on the deer?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The birth control should have been for the parents of idiots that come up with these ideas.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> The birth control should have been for the parents of idiots that come up with these ideas.


http://joomla.wildlife.org/documents/po ... ontrol.pdf


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> > The birth control should have been for the parents of idiots that come up with these ideas.
> 
> 
> http://joomla.wildlife.org/documents/po ... ontrol.pdf


Yes, I know Shaug, but I'll stick with that idea.  Like I said before when someone is wrong we don't owe them support simply because they are in the same profession. Wrong is wrong. 
I'll agree with the guy on invasive species. If leafy spurge goes extinct in North America tomorrow I will not loose any sleep.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is amazing. Let's spend a tone of cash to solve a problem that can be done while making a profit by allowing hunting of those deer. It really sounds like Ca would have wanted to do this plan. Granted they would have opted for the condoms probably.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm fine with the birth control IF..............They affected property owners want to pay for it or PETA wants to pay for it (and foolishly spent money out of their pocket is OK with me). That is not a wise distribution of G & F funds..............


----------

